# Replacing free standing stove



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_Interesting idea. most often I have been asked to remove slide-ins and replace with a freestanding range. It can be done just make sure you have sturdy support for the new range and that you can match the cabinetry and toe board. Or you can build a slide out storage drawer underneath.


Gregg
_


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Make sure you measure the width of the current opening exactly. Usually the opening for a free standing range is a bit wider than a slide in range. Check the depth of your slide in as well. Make sure you won't end up with a gap at the backsplash.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't want to jack this thread. but what is a "free standing" & "slide in" range ?
google showed me different types.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_@ fixn

a freestanding range is the typical range that you think about. sits on the floor, has a bottom drawer to store pans and cookie sheets.

A slide-in is installed within the the cabinetry usually set about 18" off of the floor and has no storage.
It is a matter of personal preference, or honestly, what is in the house when you buy it.:thumbup:
_


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

gmaint said:


> _@ fixn
> 
> a freestanding range is the typical range that you think about. sits on the floor, has a bottom drawer to store pans and cookie sheets.
> 
> ...


Incorrect.  That is a _drop in range_ and those hardly even exist anymore. They are built into the cabinetry and do not sit on their own feet on the floor.

A slide in range is like a hybrid of both. It sits on it's own feet, but typically the sides aren't finished, and it has a lip that_ slides in_ over the counter to make it look more built in.

Drop in.










Slide in. (See the little lips on the side that go over the counter.)









Free Standing.









The big gotcha with slide ins is to be sure that you haven't installed flooring underneath the range since the cabinets were installed. They only work with standard height cabinets, and putting in tile or wood in that space makes them sit too high. Also, the lip right at the front that the flange slides over will need to have a flat profile if you are not to have gaps between the counter and range. An ogee edge leaves it looking odd.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_Thank You Live_Oak.

did not realize that there were two classes on stand alone ranges.

_


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a slide in. Love it, but the opening needs to be pretty precise. Particularly with the one we chose because there is a vent in the top towards the rear which is not the same dimension as the glass top, so if you just cut a square section in the counter top there would be gaps at the back.

http://products.geappliances.com/ApplProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=SpecPage&Sku=PS950SFSS

I would suggest that if you're looking at a slide in, get a very specific idea of what you want BEFORE the counter top is cut. Either that or get ready too attempt a counter top patch job


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll take built in any day over the others. 

You typically have a larger stove top....lots of storage below it and the oven can be at a more comfortable height. You don't have to stoop down to see what is in it. 

And if one fails, you don't have to replace both parts.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> And if one fails, you don't have to replace both parts.


That's good because one part is almost the price of a complete range


----------



## cathy rispoli (Feb 10, 2014)

Great info thanks all. Township passed the black gas pipe job and settled on the Viking GRVR3305SS. Bought the refrig, microwave and DW also. Ill post before and after. For me the aesthetics of no back piece to the range was the seller. Hope the final look will be more custom. We'll see.


----------

